# Unusual watch ( don't watch if easily offended)



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

http://www.ebaumsworld.com/videos/now-thats-a-fcking-watch/85330899/


----------



## Daveyboyz (Mar 9, 2016)

Excellent, and the only thing that might offend me is the price... better not knowing ^^


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

Seen worse the amount of work gone into that is amazing. :swoon:


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

BUT! why wear only one white glove? :swoon:

I could watch that for ages!


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Would one use penetrating oil when servicing this kind of movement?


----------

